# Does the TTOC...



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

have a south-west rep?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

yes, AFAIK it's DIRY


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

ttstu said:


> have a south-west rep?


Since itextt stood down as the rep for the Southwest some time ago DIRY is acting as the rep for now as kmpowell says, as well as being the rep for Wales and holding the position of Rep Secretary, he's a busy chap at the moment :wink:

We are actively seeking to appoint a rep for the Southwest, any takers then :?  :wink:

Col


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Well I was kinda thinking that there aren't many TT events in the south-west. I could be wrong mind.

Don't know what's involved with being a rep but may be interested if not too time consuming as my job like many of yours takes up more time than it should and my wife is about to start her own estate agency. No insults please! Muggins of course will be doing all the work to get it going.

So what's involved. I'm more than happy to arrange a meet or two. Be a good excuse to join the TTOC.

Would I get a discount if I offered my services??? 8)


----------



## mdopi (Jul 31, 2004)

how about in the US? If it's in the good interest of the comunity i would be more then willing to be a US rep. It may sound stupid but it may be interesting to organize some TTOC US meets for the US members, i dont know if there is many but it may attract more users. [smiley=bulb2.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Good question  and one that I have already asked our rep secretary  As soon as he is back from his holiday, I'm sure he will be in touch 8) 



mdopi said:


> how about in the US? If it's in the good interest of the comunity i would be more then willing to be a US rep. It may sound stupid but it may be interesting to organize some TTOC US meets for the US members, i dont know if there is many but it may attract more users. [smiley=bulb2.gif]


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

nutts said:


> Good question  and one that I have already asked our rep secretary  As soon as he is back from his holiday, I'm sure he will be in touch 8)


  In hand


----------

